# Will oem G8 Wheels fit a GTO?



## midlifecrisis (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a new GTO owner, and this is my first post. I bought G8 GT wheels because the seller claimed they'd fit a 2004-2006 GTO. I took them to NTB for installation on my 2006 GTO, and the tech said they couldn't be mounted. They are stamped 18x8J 48J (48mm offset) and are GM wheels. My GTO currently has 20x8.5 Dub Dirty Dogs on the front and 20x10's on the back from the previous owner, and I'm trying to replace them. Is it possible the setup for the Dub wheels is causing problems with the G8 wheels, or is the seller incorrect about being able to just bolt G8 wheels onto a GTO?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought the same thing might work when the G8 first came out...I believe someone here mentioned that they will not...hopefully he will pipe up and let us know...


Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/2008-g8-gt-19s-17401/

I think this was the post that stopped me from looking at G8 wheels further...

GTO Wheel Size Chart

5x120mm (5x4.72in.) Bolt Spacing, 48mm Offset (Stock 17x8's), 69.5mm Center Bore, 6" BS (borrowed from other post)

Bill


----------



## midlifecrisis (Nov 14, 2008)

I tried putting the wheels on myself and discovered that the center bore on the GTO is larger than the center bore on the G8 - 69.5 vs. 67. If I can't work something out with the seller, I might try to have a machine shop bore the wheels out to fit the GTO hub center. I think the lug bolt holes are bigger on the G8 wheels since its lug bolts are bigger - not sure if that's a problem.


----------

